# Computer Geek or Serial Killer?



## Njaco (Jun 15, 2008)

Take the test. Can you tell if Mr. Wilson next door is a computer geek or a serial killer?

malevole - Programming Language Inventor or Serial Killer?


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 15, 2008)

Thats pretty cool nj got 8 outta 10 first try


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 16, 2008)

I got 9 out of 10 first go  my liver is safe!


----------



## seesul (Jun 16, 2008)

I´m too naive...6/10


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 16, 2008)

7/10 for me.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 16, 2008)

7/10 for me too.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 16, 2008)

7/10....


----------



## Torch (Jun 16, 2008)

9/10


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2008)

Me too... 9/10


----------



## magnocain (Jun 16, 2008)

7/10


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 16, 2008)

I got 5


----------



## Njaco (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Pb, I got 5 but was too embarrassed to post looking at how the others did!


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 16, 2008)

thank god I knew what berkowitz looked like


----------



## Freebird (Jun 16, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Thanks Pb, I got 5 but was too embarrassed to post looking at how the others did!



A very strange poll....

How many other professions could be in a comparison poll?

Animal control officer or Cannibal?   

Flight instructor or Necrophiliac?


----------



## Torch (Jun 16, 2008)

I was in Queens in NYC when Son of Sam was around, it really wrecked the back seat activity until he was caught..


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 17, 2008)

Lots of guessing, but I got 8/10.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 17, 2008)

7/10

TO


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 19, 2008)

6/10.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 19, 2008)

7/10 fellas....


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 20, 2008)

7/10, didn't really know any of them.


----------



## Soren (Jun 21, 2008)

7/10

One question: Did Hannibal Lecter at all exist ? I don't think so..


----------

